# Ticket for tomorrow?



## Vicki_Krystal (4 August 2012)

Should anyone have a spare ticket for tomorrow SJ id be interested!

OH, now wants to come but didnt when i originally got the ticket!

MEN!


----------



## hcm88 (4 August 2012)

But surely you'll be sat in completely different areas of the stadium if you get a ticket now?

Anyway I don't have one I'm afraid but keep looking on the ticketing website, particularly this evening as they often go on sale for the next day's event at about 11pm at night. Yesterday some went on sale at about 2:30pm, so keep refreshing and hopefully something will turn up!


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (4 August 2012)

True! but im sure we can sit apart for 3 hours!

Been refreshing the last 24 hours - i know they come up though as i managed to get a XC ticket 36 hours before it started!

Im alright - im deffo going... lol


----------



## Gwena (4 August 2012)

I don't have a spare ticket but my daughter and I are going.  Just packing my bags & off to a hotel closer to London


----------

